# Need Help getting photos on the website - how to export JPGs from coreldraw?



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wanted to know if there is a better way to get the finished design product onto the website. The website I am using will only allow jpg, jpeg, and gif art files. Because I am making the design in Corel Draw, when I try to export the design the website rejects it. So what I have been doing is exporting to paint shop and saving as jpg then uploading the files. The problem is that when I do it this way it makes the design look cartoonish. I do not like that look and wanted to know how everyone else are getting there finished designs onto there webpages. I do not no how to work Corel that well so this may be a simple problem to resolve. Any help willbe appreciated.

Thanks
Veedub3


----------



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Need Help getting potos on the website.*

I do not own or use Corel Draw so I do not know the inner workings of that software. I would suggest in your situation to use photobucket or some other type of service that lets you upload files for free like "Flickr".......upload them there then use the direct link to upload to your server...do you follow that? Sorry if I lost you, not sure if that helps but it's worth a try


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Help getting photos on the website.*



veedub3 said:


> I wanted to know if there is a better way to get the finished design product onto the website. The website I am using will only allow jpg, jpeg, and gif art files. Because I am making the design in Corel Draw, when I try to export the design the website rejects it. So what I have been doing is exporting to paint shop and saving as jpg then uploading the files. The problem is that when I do it this way it makes the design look cartoonish. I do not like that look and wanted to know how everyone else are getting there finished designs onto there webpages. I do not no how to work Corel that well so this may be a simple problem to resolve. Any help willbe appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Veedub3


In CorelDraw, you click FILE, then click EXPORT, then type a filename and just choose JPG - JPEG Bitmaps from the dropdown box.










Then click the export button and you will be shown some options on how to save it in JPG format right from CorelDraw.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Help getting photos on the website.*

Rodney,
That is what I am doing but because the file can not be larger than 640 x 640 pixels, I am opening them in paintshop to resize them and this is where the design looks cartoonish. 

I guess what I need to know is how to resize in Corel. I read the help guide and it said something about resample but when I went to Bitmaps then looked for resample it was not highlighted so I could not click on it.

Thanks for the replys, I 'll get the hang of Corel soon enough.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Help getting photos on the website.*

Also, 
I do not want the entire shirt, just an enlarged view of the design. Mainly because sometimes with the entire shirt the design can not be seen clearly. How can this be accomplished.

Here is an example I pulled off of one of the t-shirt websirtes just to give an idea of what i am trying to do.




Take this for example. (This is not a design I am doing just something I chose for an example) This is how I want the design to be displayed on the website and what I mean when I say I do not want to display the entire shirt just an enlarged view of the design. Can anyone tell me how to acheive this. Is done with just the design from Corel or is this done after I have printed the actual shirt.


Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Help getting photos on the website.*



veedub3 said:


> Rodney,
> That is what I am doing but because the file can not be larger than 640 x 640 pixels, I am opening them in paintshop to resize them and this is where the design looks cartoonish.
> 
> I guess what I need to know is how to resize in Corel. I read the help guide and it said something about resample but when I went to Bitmaps then looked for resample it was not highlighted so I could not click on it.
> ...


When you click the export option in Corel, in the next step you get to decide the file size. There you can type the pixel size you want the graphic to be. If you want it to be less than 640 x 640, then you just type whatever numbers you want in the boxes.












> I do not want the entire shirt, just an enlarged view of the design. Mainly because sometimes with the entire shirt the design can not be seen clearly. How can this be accomplished.


Well, in Corel, you would just remove the t-shirt from the design BEFORE you export it.

In fact, you don't even NEED the image of the t-shirt when you're designing 

To remove the t-shirt before you export, you just click on the t-shirt image and then click delete. Once you have just the DESIGN left on the page, then you can click export and choose the size.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You...It worked just as you said. Glad to have knowledgeable people helping out. 

Thanks Again,

Veedub3


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Or if you want the color backround you can always just crop the excess around the design. There is also a really good free thumbnail maker called easy thumbnail maker and it is a free download. I like using this because I can preview what my design looks like before I upload it. to use this , you just export the same way Rodney told you in a jpg file and then use easy thumbnail to preview and resize, you can also adjust certain things like sharpness, detail and contrast in the thumbnail program. 

Bobbie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

veedub3 said:


> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You...It worked just as you said. Glad to have knowledgeable people helping out.
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> Veedub3


Awesome....I'm glad it worked out for you


----------

